# What do you think of women bodybuilders?



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm sorry but I really just don't see the point in getting all buff and toned up like a macho man or something to be shown off in competitions and stuff. I mean I can see working out to stay healthy, but I honestly think that females should leave that bodybuilding thing up to the men. What do you think? Some of the women I see are so pretty but then they get obsessed by it or something and end up looking like this






ugh!



I can't stand it, really! I mean if I were a guy, this wouldn't be attractive to me at all.


----------



## Lia (Oct 15, 2007)

It's a vision of beauty - as some people love the little rolls on the skin of a chubby woman (bf loves my lovehandles , LOL) , others love the sight of a well-defined muscle.

That said, it can be healthy (if the person has the genetics to get that body - see Demi Moore on Striptease) or not.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 15, 2007)

Women bodybuilders have got to be the worst looking things I have ever seen!! I mean they look really stupid when they try and put on a bikini or a dress. And what kills me is when they cry ane whine when they can't get a man. It's like "heffa you ever thought that maybe because your built like a man that's why no one wants you!!"


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 15, 2007)

lol.....you guys comments so funny

Anywho ........lady looks like a dude....I also find it disgusting


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 15, 2007)

*ugh*


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 15, 2007)

if this...."woman", didn't have any makeup and shaved her head, i would honestly believe that this is a man! I think its horrible to what they are doing to their bodies and very unhealthy, i doubt this person got this way naturally, and their nervous system must be in shock.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 15, 2007)

you know what i hate more? when they flat out DENY that they use steroids!!! LMAO!! like CHYNA (spelled wrong) HELLO?!! you sound like a freakin' MAN!!! dont tell me you dont use steroids!!!! and if you notice chyna is starting to sound like a woman again since she stopped doing all that crap!! but yeah i'm sorry this looks hideous, and this is just MY opinion, but personally i dont think these women are "straight" i laugh when they wear bikini tops, like what are they covering?


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 15, 2007)

Cute:



OMG, why?


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 15, 2007)

If thats what they want to do then they can do it. I dont care all that much.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG Gross lol


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

Ugggg.... I'd rather be a guy that looks like a chick than the other way around... NOT very attractive to me at least....


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 15, 2007)

haha..My boyfriend and I were actually talking about this a couple days ago. I agree with you BeautifullyMade, It's good that you want to be fit and such but i personally don't find like how woman body builders look. I think it's for a man to be built and even then, (well in my opinion) guys too can look disgusting being too built.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 15, 2007)

I personally find it very unattractive and almost freakish. I like fit and toned, but I think they lose the feminine look when they go crazy with bodybuilding. I prefer to look at a softer body, plus it's a little scary knowing they could beat my ass!


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, I try to be tolerant of other people's choices in life and all. If they like it and it doesn't affect me then, whatever makes them happy... but!!!

I find it disgusting, so so gross and ugly...


----------



## Cas-19 (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont think they look very attractive at all, even the men bodybuilders..they go too far!!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 15, 2007)

I personally don't find it attractive, but to each their own. I wouldn't want to see any of those ladies in a dark alley!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 15, 2007)

Whatever... to each their own.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute:
http://i.b5z.net/i/u/230085/i/Rebecc...ss_model_a.jpg

OMG, why?

http://nynerd.com/wp-content/uploads...er_chick_6.jpg

LMFAO.

That is too true.

But to each their own. I saw this documentary on one lady who didn't use roids and got that body... I thought it was pretty cool what she did and she loved doing it. I mean, I think there are different divisions and those manly-women are too manish for my ass. I've seen some who were really toned but still had tits and a vagina.

And some guys (and girls ahem, Aprill



) get turned on by this so kudos for them. It must not be easy doing something you love and get called a man often for it. Like, not even as a joke - accidentally being called "dude". Going to female restrooms most be an ordeal for them...


----------



## mayyami (Oct 15, 2007)

Personally, it's gross. I don't know what about body building and that look appeals to them, but to all their own i suppose.


----------



## Mares (Oct 15, 2007)

HORRIBLE, UGLY, FREAKISH just some words that come to mind


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2007)

You know what this reminds me of...


----------



## bCreative (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Gosh!! Not Jim Carrey!!! I'm over here falling out lauging!!!!!!









But has anyone seen the bodybuilder porn star Yvette Bova?? Now she's scary!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2007)

are they still women for starters? because frankly they don't like women at all. they're ugly, horrible, and bodybuilding is for me a complete nonsense. what's the point of having all those muscles?

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what this reminds me of...
1tVPY6H0HPA

loooooool


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 15, 2007)

CELLY! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't even have to watch, I remember the original hehheheehe



(now I feel old )

No, but seriously, to all who are just writing that they are simply grossed out and think these people are freaks of nature, while I don't personally agree either with what these women are doing to their bodies, I do think that a bit of understanding needs to be had here. Not all these women (especially the one who are not on steroids, yes there are quite a few), actually set out to become the horrible freaks of nature who you would not want to meet in a dark alley with a shaved head that you would not recognize as a woman. I didn't say any of those things, you did. So did get mad at me for repeating it all back. A lot of these women started out normal sized or even *overweight* and just began going to the gym and working out. But you know what? No matter if you are a woman or a man, the body produces testosterone, no matter if you work out a lot, or if you take a walk around the block. And the more you work out, the more testosterone produced. The more T produced, the more enjoyable to the body it feels, almost like a drug. but a natural one the body produces for itself. After a while, the body forms an own addiction to its own testosterone. That's how comes you see those people who runs or works out all the time. It's not neccesarily because they have so much energy, but its because their body craves the testosterone and various other endorphines that excercise and weight training produces to make them feel good. And just like a drug, they need more every time. It's like a vicious cycle. As a side effect, some women who have this problem end up looking like this and get a waroped view that they look good. What's sad is that they also get the support of equally warped friends and possibly men that they are healthy, when actually yes, as someone pointed out, their bodies and nervous system are under LOTS of stress. I just want people to know on here, that in a lot of cases, this is *not* a clear-headed well-thought out decision these people have made, and instead of shocked comments on here, while we are all entitled to our opinions, a level of awareness should also be present to what is the cause.


----------



## Thais (Oct 15, 2007)

For women to be that buff they *have to* be taking male hormones.... I also find it extremely unnatractive, but like everything else in life, it is a personal preference, like dying your hair blonde or picking the color of your make up...


----------



## XkrissyX (Oct 15, 2007)

hahah that looks so gross. You heard them talk? its ridiculous!

I wouldnt be suprise if no man in this world would want to stck their hotdogs in that thing.


----------



## Nox (Oct 15, 2007)

Bodybuilding is something that takes a lot of dedication and maintainenece, and obviously it's alot of hard work...steroids or not.

I really do not prefer the look of body builders, male or female. I like fit, lean and toned, but if their career revolves around lifting weights, then it's just too much for my personal taste.


----------



## elliemaybe (Oct 16, 2007)

I do regular weight lifting and i have to say a toned body is gorgeous, however, when it gets to the point that you lose your breasts and your face starts getting that scary zombie look, it's no longer attractive. A body fat percentage for women that is probably the most "attractive" would be 17-20%. A women's 6 pack usually doesn't show until you are at about 17%. Just food for thought!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 16, 2007)

Bringing up this subject was not to down those who actully are bodybuilders or who have similar professions, but just to get an opinion about what others think of them. Just like any are sport, career, etc, you have to give them there props where they're due, BUT metioned before we are entitled to our own say-so and none of our words or opinions really matter, they are still going to do what makes them happy. I have no prob with that, but it's just small talk... that's all.

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahah that looks so gross. You heard them talk? its ridiculous!

I wouldnt be suprise if no man in this world would want to stck their hotdogs in that thing.

OMG krissy, hotdogs??



That's a horrible picture to imagine.


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think it looks horrible. i don't know why would you even consider doing it.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 17, 2007)

Everytime I look at this page I keep saying "mon-ly, mon-ly, mon-ly maaan..."

I gotta stop.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what this reminds me of...
1tVPY6H0HPA

lmao.


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *elliemaybe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A body fat percentage for women that is probably the most "attractive" would be 17-20%. A women's 6 pack usually doesn't show until you are at about 17%. Just food for thought! ^^ That is kind of subjective, but I agree with you. My default is solidly 17% - 18% body fat when I'm more sedentary. Back when I was very stringent about my workout schedule, I got down to ~15%, and it wasn't _too_ bad looking at all, though it did make my other body processes go slightly wonky. For ladies, I really would not recommend going below 15% otherwise the fertility takes a dive.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2007)

for me I think male AND female body builders are weird. It cant be healthy, but hey, everyone is different and likes to do different things, so meh


----------



## cassie22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry but I really just don't see the point in getting all buff and toned up like a macho man or something to be shown off in competitions and stuff. I mean I can see working out to stay healthy, but I honestly think that females should leave that bodybuilding thing up to the men. What do you think? Some of the women I see are so pretty but then they get obsessed by it or something and end up looking like this ugh!



I can't stand it, really! I mean if I were a guy, this wouldn't be attractive to me at all. I can't stand it too!!


----------



## blondie00 (Nov 23, 2007)

not attractive to me but maybe to some people


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 23, 2007)

I admire all the work they put into it but I think it looks manly and ugly.


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 23, 2007)

The ones who get big like guys actually scare me a little bit. There are some who get toned but not huge and some of them are cute.


----------



## Midnight Tears (Dec 2, 2007)

I would never do it...


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

It's just as gross to me if it's a man or a woman. It seems so OBSESSIVE! And then you add the gross tan and grease it all up.. Male or female it's just weird.


----------



## JadoreDior (Dec 11, 2007)

Its a matter of personal taste, I know a few guys who LOVE that kind of look on a girl, personally I love it too but im weird lol

I started body fitness recently(less hard-core than body building but simillar) and honestly I have never been so in shape in my life!


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 11, 2007)

Ahhh i dont like it freaks me out! I dont like it on guys either


----------



## nansaidh (Dec 17, 2007)

It does look freakish, but I have noticed that the women body-builders are now being encouraged to present a more "softer' look instead of a rock hard bulging builders.


----------



## sarona (Dec 18, 2007)

i find it reallllllly disgusting


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 19, 2007)

Lmao. I dunno why this thread still cracks me up.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to think that it was very disgusting and gross and all the things that is said in this thread, however I recently saw a friend I haven't seen in a couple of years and she totally transformed into a body builder. It was weird to see her, I actually saw her at my gym I go to and I was like wow!! At first, I was like thats gross but then I talked to someone who also worked out at the gym, which is my best friends brother, he is really into working out and stuff too and he was like you know, I really admire her and respect her, because I know what it takes to get there. And you know what? That is soo true, I mean not everyone can do that, I can barely workout myself let alone commit all that time to transform my body, so I give her props it takes a lot of hard work to get to that level of fitness.


----------



## susie evans (Dec 27, 2007)

the gym i go to has several women body builders and there voices are deeper than a lot of the men in there

susie


----------



## Dance1128 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would never want to do that to my body, but more power to them, if that's what they want to do.

I don't really "get" body building at all-male or female. I think men look just as rediculous with THAT much muscle as the females do.


----------



## earthtonez (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't find bodybuilders of any sex sexy at all. That is just my personal preference.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 31, 2007)

creepy looking.


----------



## xEdenx (Dec 31, 2007)

i personally dont see the appeal but hey.. to each his or her own


----------



## camaiu (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow this touches me in a personal way, I love going to the gym and working out. Gaining muscle is something I strive for, as well as increasing the amount of weight I can lift each week. It's addictive, and it is very hard work. That picture that was posted was a woman on a heavy dose of steroids, and has nothing to do with bodybuilding. The feeling you get at the gym after a heavy workout and a new personal record lift is comparable to drugs, shopping, sex, etc for some people. It gets even better as you watch your body transform into something by working hard both in the gym and in the kitchen (eating well).

If you want to see the REAL transformation of a woman to a lean state without any drugs, check out this link: Got Built? It takes a while…

I find it very beautiful, strong and yet still feminine, my ideal.

I know many people don't feel the same way, and find other body shapes to admire... Nicole Richie comes to mind. And I probably feel the same way about those bodies as some here feel about bodybuilding. Just wanted to post my two cents though


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 31, 2007)

yuuuuuuck. that's all i have to say!


----------

